# Where to buy Filofax?



## shesells (5 Jan 2010)

Am looking to replace my Filofax. Want another genuine one, personal size. Don't want to spend megabucks. Have been looking on their site but they get expensive fast and I don't particularly like their cheaper ones. The best value ones on eBay don't ship here.

Anyone know where I can see a selection other than the boring black leather ones in most shops here?


----------



## sustanon (5 Jan 2010)

There is a filofax shop on the corner of Trinity street and Dame street in Dublin. They do the nice pens too. Can't remember the name though


----------



## D8Lady (6 Jan 2010)

Its called the Pen Corner.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Jan 2010)

Reads of Nassau Street have a good selection, downstairs.


----------



## gipimann (6 Jan 2010)

Easons used to sell them, not sure if they still do?


----------



## purpeller (6 Jan 2010)

Easons definitely still has them.  Now's a good time too, with sales on.


----------



## shesells (6 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the replies...pity Easons aren't on Nassau Street any more, could have checked all three places in a small radius!! Mind you the weather at the mo makes me more inclined to buy online brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## PyritePete (6 Jan 2010)

purpeller said:


> Easons definitely still has them. Now's a good time too, with sales on.


 
Easons can order them for you if you have the Filofax 6 digit number, at least the Easons Maynooth does...


----------



## scatriona (6 Jan 2010)

Arnotts have lovely little leather ones.


----------



## Joshnot (6 Jan 2010)

Easons had 20% off the actual Filofaxes when I was in there yesterday (in Liffey Valley)


----------



## ronny78 (8 Jan 2010)

TK Maxx have had the personal size ones in their book/stationary section for a while now. Saw them their at Christmas. Worth checking. They were reasonably priced as I recall. Colour selection might be limited.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jan 2010)

scatriona said:


> Arnotts have lovely little leather ones.


Arnotts don't sell Filofax products, either in-store or on-line.


----------

